# MistersMom's Journal/Poems



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

All blue, sunlight breaking through the waves
As they break on the shore, washing fish onto the sand
The Dolphins and Whales singing like an Ocean band
All the movement and chaos scares small fish into caves

At low tide we are limited to our choices
Chasing the smallest fish, until they disappear into holes
Chasing them until they are only souls
If you listen close you can hear all the oceans different voices

Echos and whispers come and go
Splashes on the evening shoals
All the sounds combine into one
The quiet and peaceful ocean Hum 

At evening we all sleep
We go to our homes in the oceans deep
No movement no noise
Just peaceful waves with grace and poise 



~Caroline Elizabeth ​


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Beautiful poem, MM. I especially liked these lines:

_Chasing the smallest fish, until they disappear into holes
Chasing them until they are only souls_

Hope to see more of your poems, and looking forward to your journally bits too!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

awh thanks


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

When i feed my newest little boy, he watches my hand , he watches me grab the bottle of food watches me feed the others and then when i feed him, he sits in his hammock eagerly waiting for the food lol. he's so precious, i hope he lives a long healthy life, and on a bonus he doesn't seem to mind my males on either side of him, one is always flaring at him, as if he is a threat lol, the other just seems curious about the little guy. i want to teach him tricks, he's so cute, but... i just don't know how to do that lol. Bello is so shy, but the cutest thing ever, I was stareing at him, my face next to the glass of the tank, and he just swims over there to my face and stares right back, he's so funny, when i walk by he swims to the front of the tank, begging im guessing...


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

As night turns to dawn, fish scatter through the pond
Suddenly awaken by the light breaking through the muddy water
Barely hearing the birds chirp and waiting for a respond

We see turtles heads pop up and swim
Little minnows come and go at the slightest movement
In the distance we see a splash and a great big fin

Dragon flies Zoom, and fall
Twitching in the water but not for long
For there are little hungary mouths to await them all

As Perch swim in their egg beds, barely visible
We catch glimpses of fish swimming through being chased off by busy mothers 
But as the evening comes, and dusk falls, the pond starts to turn invisible

All the fish go to rest
all the mothers protect their nest
We watch as the sun falls
and the birds start their evening calls

The life of the pond, lasts so long
even at night with stars in the sky
fish are busy catching flies
and we hear the splashes, The song of the pond​


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

_As Perch swim in their egg beds, barely visible_- another lovely image/line.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you...


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

As the water currents take us for an unwanted ride
swirling and turning,but with the laws of water, we abide
as the swift breezes blow along the waters top ,rippling waves
We sit calmly awaiting the morning light ,and the vision we crave

at Night we do not dare leave our homes
we stay side by sides in our underground holes
but then dawn breaks the nights black waters
light shining through the waves
reflecting off the sand and into our caves

Awake we swim around, searching for food
in this unforgiving ocean, we can't stray too far
at the waters edge the bird perch and wait with eyes glued
at the top of the water, there's splashes to show where we are

Schools of small fish are not a rare sight
but we stay still, our reflections being our camouflage
blending in with the water trying not to be seen but the birds take flight
and our groups separate, we only want survival , for an unknown cause

as the day ends and the night washes over
those of us left, take refuge and cover
we have lived another day
in an unforgiving bay

but now its time to rest and sleep
so we can have energy and our lives to keep
a simple poem may sound so unfierce and pretty
but in the ocean, our lives are a pitty
and very difficult to keep too ​


----------

